# Advice - Recommendations



## chuck bosley (Mar 23, 2008)

I am new to the Home Theater Shack and looking for advice or comments. I am looking to purshcase my first system and have my eyes on the following - Mitsibushi wd65833 tv - Yamaha RX V1800 receiver and Focal SIBSYSB home theater speakers. I'm wondering if any memebers have these components and could offer any feedback. I have also found a Yamaha RX V2700 receiver for around $600.00 less that the V1800. Anyone have any comments on this. Just looking for some advice! Thanks,
Chuck


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

chuck bosley said:


> I am new to the Home Theater Shack and looking for advice or comments. I am looking to purshcase my first system and have my eyes on the following - Mitsibushi wd65833 tv - Yamaha RX V1800 receiver and Focal SIBSYSB home theater speakers. I'm wondering if any memebers have these components and could offer any feedback. I have also found a Yamaha RX V2700 receiver for around $600.00 less that the V1800. Anyone have any comments on this. Just looking for some advice! Thanks,
> Chuck


I see you don't have any replies yet.....I've got the Mitsubishi WS65"***" Diamond series rear projection and have had it for 3 years with no problems. I've been told by some high end audio stores that my model should give me a good 8 to 15 years of good use. We use it daily and have had no problems. I removed the plastic anti-glare shield because my subs ratteled it too much and I actually have a better picture from both the front viewing area and also at an angle from my sit up bar where I eat. 

I have no kids, cats, or hand grenades to hurt the underlying screeen. Dust it very lightly with a slightly damp cloth when you think it needs cleaning and tell your buds to keep their fingers off the screen. 

As far as the rest of the gear, including your tv, I would Google each item and type in for example:
"Yamaha Rx V1800 reviews" and you should find some interesting answers. I would do the same for each piece of equipment you are looking to purchase. Go to the mfgs websites and look up the items and if you don't find them, look for an archive file which can sometimes be found on the mfgs sites. You can sometimes get users manuals, specs, length of production, and other info there.

Look on Ebay too. Look for the archived sales and that will tell you what you should be paying as they now list sold comparisons.

Focal makes some of the finest drivers in the world, but they will probably have some entry level drivers they may put in their cabinets. Google them too. Find out which drivers they are using and go to Madisound or Parts Express, or maybe even Focal (overseas) and get some info there. Google's a great tool.

Good luck:T

Mike


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I can only give you my opinion on the Yamaha RXV-2700 :yes:

I got it on 12/07 and I'm happy with the receiver ... 140WPC, HDMI, opt, etc. before the Yamaha I used a Sony STR-DE897 but the Yamaha is much better :bigsmile: :bigsmile:

The big difference between the 1800 and 2700 is the True HD ... you can compare both model here www.yamaha.com/yec ... I'm not sure how you plan to hook up your system (TV, Sat/Cable, VCR, DVD, etc.) this will make the difference to choose your receiver; if you're planning to get a Blue Ray player and connect all video signals through the receiver your best bet is the 1800 ... but if you will connect the video signals to TV and the audio to receiver (like me) you'll be fine with the 2700 ... :yes::yes:

Good luck with your purchase :T


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hello Chuck, Welcome aboard the Shack.

The Yamaha receivers are very good and you would not be disappointed. The 2700 is a great deal.
May I ask if you have looked at any other receivers? Denon or Onkyo as well make some great receivers. The Shack store has the Onkyo TX SR805 for just over $700 and free shipping. Its a fantastic receiver and bang for buck if you can streach your budget just a little bit you get allot more including THX Ultra certification.

For speakers I would look at the SVS SBS-01 speaker system. For the same price as the ones you mentioned above. They are getting great reviews and you get a great sub to go with them included.


----------



## lightclouds (Feb 24, 2008)

Well Onkyo TX SR805 is very good and so the Onkyo TX-SR705, and right now the price for the Onkyo TX-SR705 is quite nice, a recent deal on it, you can have a look at it.


----------

